# will 1/2" thick plexiglass warp?



## madwi (May 25, 2009)

Just as the title says. has anybody used 1/2" thick plexiglass as a top? I can pick it up pretty cheap but if it will still warp I will just skip it and look into glass (which I dont really want to deal with).
Any Information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

first off, although its cheap its pretty heavy and will warp over time.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

What size tank are you using it for? How big of a piece?

I have some ten gallon tops with a mid section panel that is 1/2" thick by 4" wide that holds the misting head between the glass opening "lid" and screen rear section that hasn't warped much after several years. But it's only the width of a ten gal. If the span is too long you could solvent weld a "brace" across the piece that could double as a handle.

I wish I could get free 1/2" plex.

John


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Sorry I thought it was free. But if it's cheap enough it may still be worth a try.


----------



## madwi (May 25, 2009)

it would be 29 1/4 long by 11 3/4 wide. Im not sure what size tank it is lol. It was laying around and was in good shape. I wish it was totally free 
But it is cheap enough that if I had to replace it every year or two I wouldnt mind.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i would just use 2 think pieces of glass to covere the tank rather than such a heavy and thick piece, plus the thicker it is the less light you will have to penetrate the tank.


----------



## madwi (May 25, 2009)

The light passing through was also a concern of mine. I was hoping to avoid glass and having to cut holes in it for various hoses (fluval external pump/filter) nozzles ect. plus one of the holes would have to be very close to the edge of the pane as one of the tubes is in a corner...i'll have to go back to the drawing board and see what i can come up with.


----------



## chadfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

i am using 3/8 and have braced it on my 18x18x18 and it is starting to warp


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Use polycarbonate (Lexan) I have used it for years for all my tops with no warpage. I'ts not cheap, but lots easier to work with than glass.
Scott


----------



## madwi (May 25, 2009)

boombotty said:


> Use polycarbonate (Lexan) I have used it for years for all my tops with no warpage. I'ts not cheap, but lots easier to work with than glass.
> Scott


What thickness do you use?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I use 3/8" 
Scott


----------



## madwi (May 25, 2009)

Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

No problem. Some say that Lowe's can order it, but the only place I have found it is at a local plastic company. You might check Lowe's and see.
Scott


----------

